# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 10/2011



## PCGH_Raff (1. August 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur PCGH 10/2011.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. August 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum *Grafikkarten-Speichertest* ("RAM-Schwergewichte")





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Noten sortiert):*
• Zotac Geforce GTX 580 AMP² – *Top-Produkt*
• Asus ENGTX580 Direct Cu II – *Top-Produkt*
• PoV/TGT Geforce GTX 570 2560 Ultra Charged– *Top-Produkt*
• MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC – *Top-Produkt*


* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD; kann VRAM auslesen)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Fraps (oder Heft-DVD; kann VRAM auslesen)
• GPU-Z (oder Heft-DVD)
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber 
 
*Das PCGH-Testsystem für Grafikkarten-Benchmarks:*CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K OC @ 4,5 GHz (per Multiplikator, Stromspar- und Turbofunktionen aus) [Preisvergleich]
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 [Preisvergleich]
RAM: Gskill Ripjaws F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD [Preisvergleich]
Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [Preisvergleich]
Massenspeicher: SSD für Betriebssystem und Spielstände, HDD für Spiele
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 (64 Bit)​*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours = Leistungsindex
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss
• Lautheit: Messung erfolgt aus 50 cm Entfernung senkrecht zur Belüftung im schallarmen Raum 


*Weitere Informationen*
• So bencht PCGH (inklusive Videos)
*•  *Framebuffer
*•  *Digital Media For Artists - Pixel, Farbtiefe, Bilddateigröße

*•  *MSI Service Plus
*•* XFX Support: Black-Edition-Vorteile (Video)
*•* Sparkle-Garantiedetails
*•* Asus-Garantiedetails
*• *Evga  Warranty Details
*•* Zotac Garantieverlängerung
*• *PCGH-Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (9. August 2011)

Bonusmaterial für den Z68-Mainboard-Vergleichstest





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Handbuch für das Sapphire Pure Platinum Z68 (wird bei dem Board nicht mitgeliefert)



*Die getesteten Sockel-1155-Mainboards im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*Asrock Z68 Pro3
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3
MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3)
Sapphire Pure Platinum Z68

* 
Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Gehäuse eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
• Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des        Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden        Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der        Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis   wird      gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick: Sockel 1155*:
 • Core i5-2400, kein Turbo Modus
• Radeon HD 5870
• Cooler Master Hyper TX 3
• 4.096 MiByte DDR3-1333-RAM (7-7-7-21, 2T)
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax Modu 87+ 700 Watt, 80 Plus Gold (EMG700AWT)
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Cooler-Master HAF-X
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64


*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus



*Weitere Informationen
*
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## Daniel_M (9. August 2011)

Bonusmaterial für den DDR3-Vergleichstest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Die getesteten DDR3-Kits im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*
Adata XPG AX3U1600GC4G9-2G
Adata XPG AX3U2000GC4G9B-DG2
Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9R
Crucial Ballistix Tracer BL2KIT25664TB1608
G.Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR
GEIL Enhance Corsa GEC38GB1600C9DC
GEIL Evo Corsa GOC34GB2133C9ADC
Kingston Hyper X KHX2000C9AD3T1K2/4GX
Mushkin Redline 996997
Patriot Division 2 Viper Xtreme PXD38G1866ELK
http://www.corsair.com/dominator-gt...ector-and-airflow-2-fan-cmt8gx3m2a2133c9.html


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. August 2011)

Bonusmaterial zu *Die beste Grafikkarte zwischen 150 und 300 Euro*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Noten sortiert):*
• MSI R6970 Lightning – *Top-Produkt*
• Evga Geforce GTX 570 Superclocked+ Backplate
• MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC – *Top-Produkt*
• Powercolor Radeon HD 6970 PCS+
• Asus ENGTX570 Direct Cu II – *Top-Produkt*
• Asus EAH6970 Direct Cu II – *Top-Produkt      *
• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 570 Super Overclock
• Asus EAH6950 Direct Cu II – *Top-Produkt*
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Dirt 3 Edition – *Spar-Tipp*
• Xfx Radeon HD 6950 XXX 830M Dual-Fan
• Evga Geforce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked – *Top-Produkt*
• Powercolor Radeon HD 6950
• PoV/TGT Geforce GTX 560 Ti Beast
• Asus ENGTX560 Ti Direct Cu II
• Sparkle Calibre X560 Ti DF
• Gainward Geforce GTX 560 Ti Phantom

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps
• GPU-Z
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
 
*Das PCGH-Testsystem für Grafikkarten-Benchmarks:*CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K OC @ 4,5 GHz (per Multiplikator, Stromspar- und Turbofunktionen aus) [Preisvergleich]
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 [Preisvergleich]
RAM: Gskill Ripjaws F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD [Preisvergleich]
Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [Preisvergleich]
Massenspeicher: SSD für Betriebssystem und Spielstände, HDD für Spiele
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 (64 Bit)​*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours = Leistungsindex
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss
• Lautheit: Messung erfolgt aus 50 cm Entfernung senkrecht zur Belüftung im schallarmen Raum 

*Benchmarks*
• So bencht PCGH (inklusive Videos)

*Weitere Informationen*
*•  *MSI Service Plus
*•* XFX Support: Black-Edition-Vorteile (Video)
*•* Sparkle-Garantiedetails
*•* Asus-Garantiedetails
*• *Evga  Warranty Details
*•* Zotac Garantieverlängerung
*• *PCGH-Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2011)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel „Massen speichern: Festplatten erklärt” in PCGH-Print 10/2011*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



• Weiterführende Erläuterungen zum Aufbau und zu bestimmten Größengrenzen bei Festplatten
• Die IBM 350 Disc Storage Unit
• Bildergalerie Festplatten im Wandel der Zeit


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Overclocking für Fortgeschrittene" in Ausgabe 10/2011 (ab Seite )*

Getesteter AMD Phenom II X4 980 BE im PCGH-Preisvergleich: -Link-

*OC-Meilensteine zum Nachlesen:*

Über 100.000 Punkte im Aquamark:
17K breached with Innovision 6800 Ultra
100 000

CPU-Übertaktung um über 200 Prozent:
SCPC 2005: Kinc and Crotale's winning systems
Dailymotion - World_Record_Percentage_Overclock_-_by_Crotale - une vidéo Wissenschaft

Über 100.000 Punkte im 3DMark 2001 SE:
100k 

Über 8 GHz Kerntakt erreicht:
ThuG strikes again!p4 631@8000mhz
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Über 750 MHz FSB-Takt erreicht:
Finally FSB 750 MHz broke with GIGABYTE EP45T-Extreme (New FSB World Record)
CPU-Z Validator 3.1​


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Aquaero 5 geprüft" in Ausgabe 10/2011 (ab Seite 76)*

Aquaero 5 bei Aqua Computer: Aqua Computer Homepage - aquaero 5
Aquaero XT Demo bei Youtube: aquaero XT Demo - YouTube​


----------



## PCGH_Marco (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusmaterial 23-/24-Zoll-LCDs mit IPS-/VA-Panel

*Die Testkandidaten:
*Dell Ultrasharp U2412M (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Asus PA246Q (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Lacie 324i (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
AOC  i2353Fh  (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Nec Multisync PA241W (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Fujitsu P24W-6 IPS  (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Eizo S2433WFS-BK (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Acer S243HLCbmii (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
LG Flatron IPS231P (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Benq EW2430 (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Iiyama Prolite X2472HD (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
*
Testmethoden
*Die Leuchtdichte  messen wir bei den Einstellungen 0, 50 und 100 Prozent Helligkeit des  jeweiligen Bildschirms. Helligkeitsverteilung: Wir geben die maximale  Abweichung vom Mittelpunkt des Monitors an. Dazu nehmen wir neun  Messungen auf dem Bildschirm vor. Die Angaben im Bereich „Eigenschaften“  – Betrachtungswinkel und Kontrastverhältnis (nur statisch) – werden  ebenfalls im Testlabor ermittelt. Eine eventuelle Korona-Bildung durch  den Einsatz von Bildver*besserungstechniken (Overdrive) geht  gleichermaßen in die Leistungsnote ein. Ein wichtiges Leistungsmerkmal  für Spieler ist neben der Reaktionszeit der Inputlag (Signallaufzeit):  Die meisten Spieler stört eine Signallaufzeit von zwei Fps nicht, das  entspricht etwa 30 Millisekunden. Viele Profispieler nehmen solche  Verzögerungen durch den Inputlag allerdings wahr. Daher sollte die  Signallaufzeit im optimalen Fall unter 10 Millisekunden liegen.


----------



## Daniel_M (16. August 2011)

Bonusmaterial für den Artikel "Topklang am PC"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Korrektur: In der Testtabelle steht "Nuro A10" - korrekt ist natürlich "Nu*p*ro A10".


Weitere Infos zu neuen Sound-Produkten von Asus

Verwendeter Verstärker Kenwood KA-5090

Beyerdynamic MMX 300 in der Manufaktur


----------



## Daniel_M (17. August 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"Optimale Hardware"* in PCGH-Print 10/2011




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel_M (22. August 2011)

Bonusmaterial für den Artikel "Top 10 der Spiele-Hits"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Themenseite zur Gamescom 2011


*Bilder und Videos zu den Top-10-Spielen:*
Battlefield 3: Multiplayer-Trailer mit neuen Szenen erschienen - dice, ea electronic arts, videos, battlefield 3

Modern Warfare 3: Neues Gameplay-Material aus dem Singleplayer aufgetaucht - Video online - activision, gamescom, modern warfare 3

The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: PAX-Trailer mit Spielszenen veröffentlicht [Video des Tages] - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim

Rage: Actionreiche Kämpfe, die Stadt Subwaytown und neue Banditen - Brandneuer Gameplay-Trailer online - id software, videos, rage, bethesda

Risen 2: Videostream der kompletten Gamescom-Präsentation voller Spielszenen - Bilder-Update - piranha bytes, gamescom, risen 2

Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm im Hands-on-Test: angespielt aus Fan- und Techniksicht - starcraft 2, blizzard, gamescom

Gamescom 2011: Guild Wars 2 angespielt aus Fan- und Techniksicht -

Neue Informationen zu Diablo 3: Höchster Schwierigkeitsgrad heißt Inferno und Beta startet noch im September - diablo 3, blizzard, gamescom

Mass Effect 3: PC-Version im Hands-on Test - RPG-Elemente geprüft - brandneue Screenshots - bioware, ea electronic arts, gamescom, mass effect 3

Anno 2070 im Hands-on-Test: Trotz futuristischem Szenario und detailreicher Grafik keine wirkliche Überraschung - ubisoft, gamescom, anno 2070

Star Wars The Old Republic: Beeindruckender E3-Trailer nun auch mit deutscher Synchronisation - Video online - bioware, ea electronic arts, e3, videos, lucas arts, star wars the old republic


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (23. August 2011)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel „Kampf der Giganten - Call of Duty: Módern Warfare 3 vs Battlefield 3” in PCGH-Print 10/2011*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_*Artikel auf PCGH.de*_​ 
Battlefield 3 auf der Gamescon angespielt (PS3 Coop)​ 
Battlefield 3 auf der Gamescom angespielt (PC, 32 gegen 32 Spieler)​ 
Modern Warfare 3 gegen Battlefield 3​ 
Technikdossier zu DirectX 11 in Battlefield 3​ 
Modern Warfare 3 auf der Gamescom angespielt​ 
PCGH-Special: Modern Warfare 3​ 
PCGH-Special: Battlefield 3​ 
*Dice-Präsentation zur Frostbite-2-Engine*​ 
*PDF des Artikels: Frostiges Schlachtfeld (PCGH-Print 06/11)*​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. August 2011)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel „Spielegrafik 2012” in PCGH-Print 10/2011​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



• Unlimited Detail auf der Australian Game Developers Conference 2003



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00gAbgBu8R4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY_kTMFpQ4E​
• Pong als Ray-Tracing-Spiel (Cuda) (Ray Tracey's blog: Update 3 on Cornell Box Pong)
• Lighting you up in Battlefield 3 (PPTX)
• More Performance Five Rendering Ideas from Battlefield 3 and Need For Speed The Run (Siggraph 2011, PPTX)
• Battlefield 3 - neue Screenshots und Videos zur Gamescom
• EAs Spieledienst Origin in der Kritik - EULA nachträglich entschärft


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. August 2011)

Bonusmaterial zu *Mobile- gegen Desktop-Grafik* ("Krieg der Welten")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testnotebook:
* *• *Schenker XMG U700


*Verwendete Programme:*
*• *3D Mark 11
*• *3D Mark 06
*• *Just Cause 2 (Demo mit Benchmark)
*• *MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
*• *Fraps
*• *GPU-Z
*• *Nvidia "Verde" Notebook-Treiber: Notebook Drivers
*• *AMD/Ati Notebook-Treiber: AMD Support Search

*Weitere Informationen*
*• *Notebook-Übersichtsseite auf PCGH.de
*• *ARK | Your source for information on Intel® products *
• *Compare  AMD  Product Specs 
*• *Mobile Technology, ATI Radeon  Graphics Cards,  and AMD Powered Motherboards
*• *AMD APUs für Mainstream-Notebooks
*• *AMD Grafiklösungen für Notebooks

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marco (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

AMDs Mittelklasse: Vier Llano-Notebooks im Test

*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich*
*• *HP Pavilion dv6-6111sg (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
*• *Acer Aspire 5560G (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
*• *Asus K53TA (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
*• *Toshiba Satellite L755D-123 (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)

*Verwendete Programme:*
*• *Battery Eater 
*• *3D Mark 06
*•   *MSI  Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
*• *Fraps
*•   *GPU-Z
*• *Nvidia "Verde" Notebook-Treiber: Notebook Drivers
*•  *AMD/Ati Notebook-Treiber:  AMD  Support Search

*Weitere Informationen*
*•  *Umfrage:  Kommt ein Glare-Display in Frage?
*• *Notebook-Übersichtsseite auf PCGH.de
*• *ARK | Your source for information on Intel® products *
• *Compare  AMD  Product Specs 
*•  *Mobile Technology, ATI Radeon   Graphics Cards,  and AMD Powered Motherboards
*•  *AMD  APUs für Mainstream-Notebooks
*•  *AMD  Grafiklösungen für Notebooks


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. August 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Günstig kühlen" in Ausgabe 10/2011 (ab Seite 56)*​ 
Getestete Produkte:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Arctic Cooling|Freezer 13|
-Link-

Arctic Cooling|Freezer 13 Pro|
-Link-

Cooler Master|Hyper 212 Plus|
-Link-

Cooler Master|Hyper TX3|
-Link-

EKL Alpenföhn|Sella|
-Link-

Scythe|Katana 3|
-Link-
*
Scythe|Samurai ZZ|
-Link-

Xigmatek|Loki SD963|
-Link-* günstigere Katana-3-Varianten:
- für AMD-Sockel: -Link-
- für Intel-Sockel: -Link-

Vorgestellte Boxed-Kühler:
Boxed-Kühler Core i7-2600K: -Link-
Boxed-Kühler Core i7-990X: -Link-
Boxed-Kühler Phenom II X6 1100T BE: -Link-


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. August 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"Turbo und effizient?"* in PCGH-Print 10/2011




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• K10Stat
• AMD Overdrive
• AMD System Monitor
• Intel Turbo Boost Technology Monitor
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele


----------



## PCGH_Chris (30. August 2011)

Linux-Homeserver (2)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Windows 7 inkl SP1"



RTSeven Lite
Vlite
Win7WimIntegrator
WIM


Microsoft WAIK
WIM Integrator -- mit GUI


Das Service Pack 1
ISO-Files von Digitalrivercontent


----------

